# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  "Fürst" im Thai und was daraus geworden ist...

## Joseph

Hier geht es um das Wort ???? (etwa: djau). 

Das Wort ist urverwandt (also keine moderne Entlehnung) mit dem chinesischen „zhu“  (man hat eine gemeinsame Wurzel ‚tsiu’ konstruiert). In beiden Sprachen ist die Grundbedeutung: Herrscher, Fürst, Lord. 

In dieser Grundbedeutung finden sich im Thai noch in folgenden Wörtern:
???????  (etwa: djauchaai) = Prinz (wörtlich: männlicher ‚Djau’)
????????  (etwa: djauying) = Prinzessin (wörtlich: weiblicher ‚Djau’)
(beide nicht unbedingt von der Hauptfrau des Herrschers)
???????  (etwa: djaufah) = Kronprinz (Sohn eines Königs aus legitimer Ehe mit der Hauptfrau, wörtlich ‚Himmelsdjau’)

Im Laufe der Zeit wurde die Bedeutung von ‚Djau’ abgeschwächt und bedeutete dann oft nur „Herr“. So hören Männer in Chiengmai manchmal die begrüßende Anrede ?????????? (etwa; sawad-diidjau) = guten Tag, der Herr!

Dazu passt ein Erlebnis, das ich in Nakorn Sri Thammarat hatte: Ein Mann, der mich um Geld anbettelte, redete mich statt mit einfachem ??? (etwa: khun) = ‚Sie’ mit ?????????? (etwa: djaupbrakhun) = „Erhabener Herr“ oder „Hochwohlgeborener“ an…

Die höhere Stellung des ‚djau’ wird auch in folgenden Wörtern deutlich:
???????  (etwa: djaunai) = Boss, Chef (früher: ‚Mitglied der königl. Familie)
???????? (etwa: djaubaao) = Bräutigam 
??????? (etwa: djausaao) = Braut 
????????? (etwa: djau-aawaad) = Abt eines buddh. Tempels 

Auch im übertragenen Sinn kann man „Herr“ sein
??????? (etwa: djaukoong) = Besitzer (wörtl.: Herr der Sache)
???????? (etwa: djauniih) = Gläubiger (wörtl.: Herr der Schulden)
??????? (etwa: djaumöh) = (beim Spiel) der die Karten gibt, der die Bank hält (wörtlich: Herr der Hand)

In weiterer Abschwächung der Bedeutung des Begriffs findet sich ‚djau’ in der Bedeutung „hat die Charaktereigenschaft zu…sein“, „hat die Anlage zu… tun“
????????  (etwa: djauleeh) = trickreich, raffiniert sein (wörtl. „Herr der Tricks“)
??????????? (etwa: djau-aaromm) = launisch sein (wörtl. „Herr der Laune“)
????????? (etwa: djaunö-a) = dicklich sein (wörtl. „Herr des Fleisches“, sagt man nur von Kindern)
??????? (etwa: djauchuuh) = untreu sein (wörtl. „Herr der Liebhaber“)

Joseph

----------

Dann werde ich morgen jemand mit ???????? anreden.

----------


## Enrico

OT, aber ich als Admin darf das. Bitte mach ja weiter mit den Beiträgen, auch wenn ich nicht viel dazu beitragen kann. Aber man sollte seinen Lehrer auch nicht dazwischen reden. Tausend Dank   ::

----------


## Joseph

?Jawohl, Djaunai!

Und den Herrn Bert werde ich wohl mit "Djaubprakhun" anreden müssen, oder?

Joseph

----------

Ich bitte doch sehr darum. Wäre ja wenigstens etwas, was ich von meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter hätte.

----------


## Samuianer

jau, Josephs "Was die Thai Sprache betrifft".... Aufklaerung macht mich somit zum djauchuuh!   ::   ::   Damit kann ich GUT leben!  ::

----------


## Joseph

Tja, Samuianer, als "djau-aawaad" könnte ich mir Dich auch nur ganz schwer vorstellen...

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

> Tja, Samuianer, als "djau-aawaad" könnte ich mir Dich auch nur ganz schwer vorstellen...
> 
> Joseph



Mensch kann sich auch irren!

Das ist ein anderer Aspekt meiner Persoenlichkeit - siehe mein Fred "Som Mai"...   ::  das Eine schliesst fuer mich das Andere NICHT aus!

Will jetzt aber keine Diskussion ueber die Buddha Natur des ......, das mal an anderer Stelle!

----------

Das informelle "Du" auf Lao klingt aber auch so ähnlich?

----------


## Joseph

Auf Chaks Hinweis/Frage kann ich erst heute antworten (was lange währt, wird endlich gut, sagt man wohl). Ich habe im Internet ein paar laotische Sätze gefunden:

Tjau sabaidi bo? = Wie geht es Dir?  Wie geht es Ihnen?
Tjau süü waa njang = Wie heißt Du? Wie heißen Sie?
Tjau tongkaan njang = Was möchtest Du? Was möchten Sie?

Es ist zwar eine auf den ersten Blick merkwürdige Transkription, aber Tjau = Du, Sie.

Es ist also im Laotischen so, dass aus der ursprünglichen Bedeutung "Fürst" letztlich die banale Anrede "Du, Sie" (für beide Geschlechter) wurde...

Joseph

----------

Joseph, ich bin doch schon überfordert, mir alles zu merken was du uns in Thai beibringst, wenn jetzt parallel auch noch Lao da zu kommt, streiche ich die Segel.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

@Volker:

Chak hatte eine -für mich interessante- Frage gestellt, deren Antwort ich erst gestern gefunden hatte, und ich dachte mir, es sei vielleicht gut, diese Antwort hier zu geben, weil augenscheinlich die laotische Sprache bei der "Degeneration" des Wortes 'djau' noch einen Schritt weiter geht. 

Du darfst nicht meinen, es sei meine Absicht, Euch Thai beizubringen! Bitte nicht missverstehen, aber meine Beiträge sind nur Betrachtungen/Plaudereien, die zeigen sollen, wie die Sprache meiner Meinung nach "tickt". Es wäre für jeden eine völlige Überforderung, wenn jemand die hier gebrachten Beispiele versucht auswendig zu lernen....oder mit Hilfe dieser Beiträge versucht, Thai zu lernen. Sie können höchstens für den, der schon Thai kann, ergänzende Betrachtung der Sprache sein, mehr nicht...

Joseph

----------

Ich würde das laotische "du" allerdings eher auch mit "djau" transkripieren, zumindest so wie es im Isaan gesprochen wird.

----------

